# blackpool not for me



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i went to blackpool today for my very first time, spent meny years hopeing to do so, but blackpool has the three things i hate, crowds/ pushing/rudeness/so to me the time there was hell.i was there at 9am and on my way back home by 10.30am, BUT to you who dont mind all that it is a great weekend, but for me never again,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's disappointing! I've found a lot of places that many folks have said, "you HAVE to go there sometime" to be that way.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

not only the pushing and crowds it was what was coming out of the mouths of our fellow pigeon fanciers around young children i felt ashamed to have taken my family to such a place. but like i said its not for me or my family. to the likes of thoes who like that sort of thing its prob a great weekend.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah... generally pigeon fanciers are really good about keeping it clean, Though when you get a bunch of them together watch out. At our convention, race day at 4 or 5 when the birds are coming in they are so "over-served" you don't know what is going to happen... Just another day in the Pigeon Fanciers life i guess.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

What is Blackpool?

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> What is Blackpool?
> 
> Cindy


I wondered the same thing..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

blackpool is the once a year big show where all the pigeon fanciers meet up from all over the country.and all the pigeon feed/clock/loft/ect dealers have stalls lots there but like i say not for me.lol


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

In the UK?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Where is/was it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

lol sorry chaps forgot we come from all over the world and some wont know where or what blackpool is lol sorry


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

yes leave them wondering I always say lol


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I will ask the same question: what is blackpool, and WHERE is it?  Don't leeave us wondering, some of us would like to get some sleep!!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Allow me to explain.... Blackpool is a huge pigeon/vendor show that attacks alot of pigeon people and people that would like to sell pigeons and pigeon items. It is just like a big convention. If I am wrong I hope I can be corrected but I am under the impression that Blackpool is just that.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

It looks like it's in the UK.

Another member, Becca, also went....here's her thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24807

Linda


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Where is/was it?


 ENGLAND. .........GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Barlbymark, Sorry to hear that you did not enjoy Blackpool. We did have another member that went and she had a good time, I do not like unruley and rude people so I do understand how you feel but you still have us here on pigeon talk,and we try not to be rude. GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah you a good bunch on here i must say


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Arr it's a shame you didn't enjoy it, wish I'd have known you were going. Theres certainly was alot of crowds. I did make a quick trip downstairs to buy a feeder and I have to amit it was way to busy and I got back upstairs to the fancy birds. 

It wasn't too bad on Sunday, it was awful on Saturday because the crowds were expecting to get in at 11 but some judges didn't turn up so they over ran by an hour. I was a runner for the judges so got to stay in the hall away from the crowds.

I agree about the bad language, theres no way we can put a stop to that though. Do you have a son in the young fanciers club? Was it you who passed Steph and told her he was still in bed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

correct now go to sleep lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

no it was not me becca. we were upstairs for a while with nathan our son and charlotte our doughter, nathan is in the young fanciers club he keeps modenas. we sat over the back corner next to the bar. and we came to the door and was talking to our mate dave bouracluff.i was the guy with the walking stick lol.

mark


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Nope sorry can't recall seeing you, I'm sure I heard Steph talk about Nathan though!


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

lol im a young pigeon keeper aswell but i might this year have a competion roller people ill update you lot if i do


----------

